# Danilo Gallinari 2012-13 Highlights Thread



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Preseason:*

*Danilo Gallinari @ Los Angeles Clippers:*
15 pts (4-9 FG, 3-6 3P, 4-5 FT), 2 rebs, 5 asts and 1 stl in 25 mins.






*Danilo Gallinari @ San Antonio Spurs:*
19 Pts, 6 Reb, 3 Ast, 1 Stl






*Danilo Gallinari vs Golden State Warriors 
*18 pts (6-12 FG, 2-7 3P, 4-4 FT), 6 rebs, 2 asts, 2 stls and 1 blk in 29 mins.






*Danilo Gallinari @ Portland Trail Blazers*
4 pts (1-8 FG, 0-4 3P, 2-2 FT), 4 rebs, 1 ast and 2 stl in 21 mins.






*Danilo Gallinari @ Oklahoma City Thunder*
D. Gallinari 26 Pts, 5 Reb, 3 Ast, 1 Stl

(coming soon?)


----------

